# butyl diglyme



## 67eod (May 20, 2009)

I have been talking with a gent who is recommending the use of butyl diglyme. Is there anyone out there whois using this method?

Bob Noble


----------



## Platdigger (May 20, 2009)

No, but I have a few jugs I have never opened.
Randy


----------



## cmclean (May 26, 2009)

I would appreciate an answer to this question:
Once you mix the auric chloride solution with the BDG, what is the elapsed time before the phase separation starts happening?

I received a small free sample of Butyl Carbitol (100 grams) and tested it with an auric solution but have not seen the separation yet. This was 9 hours ago. 
Thanks
carlos


----------



## lazersteve (May 27, 2009)

The phases should separate in a matter of minutes.

Sounds like you may have formed an emulsion of some sort.

Steve


----------



## 67eod (May 28, 2009)

Hi, 
I have a procedure manual coming for Ferro Corp. It has the info needed for gold recovery using BD. One of the things I have found out to date is that a solution of Oxalic acid needs to be added to a 4 to 1 solution of gold cloride and the the solution needs to be heated before the gold drops. I will keep you posted when I get the info. I have five gals of B/D which I paid 68 dollars a gal. Much more than I will ever use, if anyone out there want to get some contact me.

Bob Noble 8)


----------



## lazersteve (May 28, 2009)

Bob,

Did you know that you can reduce the gold in BDG using SMB and water? 

You can also use Hydrogen Peroxide.

Steve


----------



## cmclean (May 28, 2009)

Hi Steve:

In one of your posts related to BDG, some months ago, you mentioned that you had detailed information on the use of BDG;
Would it be possible to receive this information? 
I have been trying to get as much information as I can on BDG, but, so far, apart from Noxx's very good tutorial, and a couple of additional documents, I have not been able to locate practical information on its use. For example ,information on the use of SMB and H2O2 that you mention in your previous post is not described in anything I have read so far.

Thanks for your help.
cmclean


----------



## lazersteve (May 28, 2009)

Here's a patent on the subject:

DBC Patent

The use of SMB and H2O2 as precipitants is something I learned by experimentation since my forum posts on the subject.

Steve


----------



## rhwhite67 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if BDG will extract the gold ions from Bromine leach solutions?
Thanks Ron


----------



## lazylightning (May 31, 2009)

What about a leach that's saturated with lead and other metals and the oxidant is Cl, ClO and ClO2 instead of nitric acid?


----------



## lazylightning (May 31, 2009)

I've seen butyl diglyme refered to as being the same thing as dibutyl carbitol. are they the same?

Does anyone know what solvent mintek uses in it's Mintaur process? Here's a uote:

"In 1972 Inco Europe Ltd.4installed asolvent extraction (SX) process for the refining of gold using dibutyl carbitol (DBC) as the extractant. Although the selective extraction of gold from chloride media using DBC is favourable, stripping requires direct precipi-tation of gold from the loaded organic phase,resulting in high organic losses. The high aqueous solubility of DBC also requires distil-lation of the raffinate to recover the relatively expensive extractant. The Minataur™ process employs SX using a relatively inexpensive extractant to selectively extract gold from chloride media.Gold is readily stripped from the loaded organic phase, negating the use of a direct precipitation step. The high selectivity of the extractant for gold over base metals and platinum group metals (PGM) enables the production of very pure loaded strip liquor from which 99.99 per cent pure gold product can be precipitated using sulphur dioxide—also a relatively cheap reductant. "


----------



## Noxx (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes they are the same. Also, be sure to remove any nitric acid left before using BDG.


----------



## lazylightning (Jun 6, 2009)

What about an HCl +Cl/ClO/ClO2 leach? Can I neutralize the oxidant somewhat with sodium thiosulfate as the way to get rid of the oxidant?


----------



## Noxx (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think you need to get rid of the oxidant... As long as you have gold chloride present and no nitric acid, you can use BDG.


----------



## lazylightning (Jun 8, 2009)

So you have toget rid of the nitric as in akvua regia(sorry, broken keyboard)), but if I've used HCl plus Cl (with byproducts of ClO, ClO2 from electrolysis), then it's just shake and bake))) Wow, that sounds great.

Now I'd just like to find out that secret solvent that Mintek of Southafrica uses. Mainly cause it'scheap and I don't really want to get into massive distillation\recycling. Is it really a secret or have I been searching badly?

I've found that there are different solvents and absortion gels mentioned in different scientific articles and patents. Later I want to post a list of them all with references to the patent numbers and articles. I think it mightbe more than just interesting)


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 28, 2009)

How effective is butyl diglyme for extracting gold out of aqua regia?
Does it react badly (explosively) with nitric acid?

I've used diethyl ether on aqua regia before, and it appears semi-dangerous and somehow effective.
I let the aqua regia extract magnetite for a day, then add an equal amount of ether, mix, and decant the ether. Three times.
The aqua regia/ether mix warms up on the first addition and mixing of the ether, slightly warm to the touch. I don't think letting it sit like that would be wise or adding the ether fast and mixing vigorously would be wise either. But done slowly and carefully it doesn't seem to be too dangerous. I've done it several times and it always works to extract goldchloride.
(The aqua regia needs to be concentrated though. It doesn't appear to work when dilluted with water.)

The ether appears to extract gold (and maybe pgm's too, I don't know which kinds all dissolve in ether for those that dissolve in AR) but also iron (though a lot less than what remains dissolved in the aqua regia).

I would try butyl diglyme instead of diethyl ether and see what base metals it dissolves.

Does it seperate easily from aqua regia or goldchloride?

What about reactivity with hydrogen peroxide btw?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 28, 2009)

Found answer to a most important question in the Gold Refining Forum Handbook Vol. 1:

"C12H26O3 =BDG or DBC= Butyl DiGlyme or DiButyl Carbitol = Organic solvent that
combines with Auric Chloride and is insoluble in water based solutions. Separates from
water based solutions as an upper phase (layer). After washing with dilute HCl gold is
dropped as flakes using Oxalic Acid. Can be used on AR solution without neutralizing
excess nitric acid."

Also found out hydrogen peroxide drops the gold out of the butyl diglyme so I assume it's safe to combine with it.


----------



## Lou (Jul 28, 2009)

It's safe provided your aqua regia is room temperature or less. Which it would have to be in the case of ether, otherwise it would be busy inebriating you (bp. 35C).


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 28, 2009)

HI Ormagus, you wrote: "I let the aqua regia extract magnetite for a day"

May I asume you are extracting gold from your black sands with AR?

Do you have visable gold in your sands?
Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2009)

Attempting to extract gold yes. No visible gold no, but one sand has been assayed to contain gold and platinum, the other rhodium and iridium.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 30, 2009)

I have always been told to neutralize the HNO3 before adding DBC.

IIRC, the patent states that HNO3 must be under 0.5N in sln.


----------

